# 2012 FOHBC RENO EXPO



## westernbittersnut (Mar 17, 2012)

This will be the first big EXPO bottle show in the far west since 1988. The Reno FOHBC National show in 2006 was considered by many to be the best bottle show in years out West. This should be bigger and better !!! If anyone is interested in attending this EXPO, July 27 28, 29th, be sure to get the 5 page brochure from the FOHBC.org website or on the PeachridgeGlass.com website. I can mail to anyone who might like to display at the show or be a seller the information. The location is fantastic. It might be a long time before the West gets another chance at hosting the biggest gathering of antique bottle collectors in the U.S. 

 Email me at warrenls6@msn.com for any questions or a brochure.


----------



## probe buster (May 16, 2012)

*With two months to go, it's time to bring this show announcement back to the top of the list. I was at the 1988 EXPO that Warren mentioned and believe me, it was a WILD show! This one should be no different. I hope many of you are planning to attend this grand event.*


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 31, 2012)

I'm bumping this back to the top. I thought it would be fun to hook up with all the bottle site members for a group pic at the show. Another member on here suggested having t-shirts made up with the bottle site logo on it. I'll check on what that would cost if anyone is interested. E-mailing me would probably be best, and let me know what size t-shirt you wear. []  ~Mike


----------



## stumpknocker (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.fohbc.org/2011/04/national-show-sale/


 RENO, The Biggest Little City in the World will host the Federation of Historical Bottle Collectors EXPO 2012 Antique Bottle and Collectible Show on 27 â€“ 29 July 2012 at the Grand Sierra Resort and Casino. This is going to be the big one folks!


----------



## probe buster (Jun 4, 2012)

> I'm bumping this back to the top. I thought it would be fun to hook up with all the bottle site members for a group pic at the show. Another member on here suggested having t-shirts made up with the bottle site logo on it. I'll check on what that would cost if anyone is interested. E-mailing me would probably be best, and let me know what size t-shirt you wear. ~Mike


 
 Sounds like a plan, Mike. Really looking forward to this huge event. I'll be conducting a seminar, putting up an exhibit and holding down a sales table, so hopefully I'll have some time to get together and meet some of you. Less than 8 weeks and counting!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ron, ktbi, reminded me of this site to get t-shirts. http://www.cafepress.com/bottle They cost more than having someone like VistaPrints make them, but some of the proceeds go to support the ABN site.  ~Mike


----------



## westernbittersnut (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like 325 sales tables, 24 displays, 9 seminars, bottle showdown with Drakes bitters, Cutter whiskeys & umbrella inkwells, a lighted gazebo display for collectors to bring up to 3 bottles to display is also available free during the show. The souveneir booklet that EVERYONE will receive who attends this show will have a lot of interesting information as well. It should be a fun filled 3 days!


----------



## probe buster (Jul 4, 2012)

Yep, the anticipation is heating up. This is going to be a wild one!


----------



## probe buster (Jul 19, 2012)

The excitement is really beginning to mount as we enter the one week period prior to the BIG ONE. Iâ€™m a little surprised at the lack of chat here on the forumâ€¦after all, this is the EXPO! Other than those that already posted, are there others on this forum that are planning to attend? Maybe everyone is just super busy preparing for their trek to Reno...

 With 325+ dealer tables, I know there will at least be plenty of sellers attending, offering a massive amount of glass and associated items. There will be free informative seminars, personal exhibits and a joint â€˜shootoutâ€™ competitive exhibit inviting attendees to enter their best Drakes, JH Cutters and umbrella inks. There will also be a huge noncompetitive â€˜Gazeboâ€™ exhibit. The show hosts invite all attendees to bring and display up to three of their seldom seen rarities in the gazebo showcase. This is open to all categories of bottles and related go-withs, such as fruit jars, insulators, target balls, fire grenades, whimsyâ€™s, etc.  And to top things off, at the Friday evening banquet, one of our prestigious forum members, Warren Friedrich, will present a brief historical talk on early glassmaking in California.

 This will be a jam-packed three days of collector mania, so I hope many of you will be in attendance!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 19, 2012)

A bit too far for us, but we will be thinking of everyone who goes...wishing we were there.  Hope everyone has a safe a fruitful trip.


----------



## GLOPTOP (Jul 19, 2012)

I am cleaning, pricing, and packing bottles while reading these posts! Also working on a display for Tobacco and Cigar jars, something I have been collecting for a few years. Not real exciting, but something different. Am really excited about this show, can hardly wait. Plan to part with a couple of decent pickles and whiskeys from my collection, am in the thinning out mode! Look forward to seeing old friends and acquaintances, and lot's of great glass.


----------



## ktbi (Jul 20, 2012)

Really looking forward to going and plan to meet a few forum members for the first time.  I am putting up an exhibit of my 'Kidney' bottles.  I also have a Kidney Doctor Kit from 1906 that I picked up a year or so ago.  It is designed for testing and treating Kidney patients. Even the glass tubes are hand blown.  Really like it.  Here is a photo of my display.  This photo is not the complete display, so will put up some photos from the show. Thanks to many of the forum members who provided bottles for this collection....Ron


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 21, 2012)

Great display, Ron. Looking forward to meeting you next weekend.  ~Mike


----------



## grizz44 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll be there on Saturday hoping to find a nice whiskey or two. Sounds like there will be lots to look at. Should be fun.


----------



## ktbi (Jul 21, 2012)

Mike, Chuck and any other forum members - please stop by the display and say Hi.  I would like that.....Ron


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 22, 2012)

We'll have to get a group pic of all the forum members at the show. []  ~Mike


----------



## westernbittersnut (Jul 22, 2012)

The Peachridgeglass.com website has just recently posted more specific information on the upcoming 10th anniversary of the FOHBC's Antique Bottle EXPO. Hope everyone can make it.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 23, 2012)

Am I understanding correctly that the general admission price for Saturday and Sunday is $5.00, but the early admission price for Friday is $70.00??!! If so, I may have to change my plans. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## probe buster (Jul 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Am I understanding correctly that the general admission price for Saturday and Sunday is $5.00, but the early admission price for Friday is $70.00??!! If so, I may have to change my plans. [8|]  ~Mike


 
 Yes, that is correct, Mike, or if you are a FOHBC member it's $50 (includes spouse and minor children). The four hour period on Friday is actually for dealer setup. To prevent outcries that dealers will be buying up all the good stuff during setup, you have the opportunity and privilege to buy a pass to join this dealer setup period at less than the cost of a dealer table. This also prevents many from buying a dealer table just to get in early, then putting nothing on it to sell, creating a mass of empty sales tables (this does happen at many shows that don't allow earlybird entrance during dealer setup). With this method, we know the majority of sales tables will be full and any non-dealer seriously wanting to be on the floor Friday is given that opportunity, without the paperwork and responsibilities of being a dealer. When you think about all the expenses involved in attending a show--travel, fuel, hotels, etc.--$50-$70 is a pittance in the grand scheme of things if you are in a situation to find those great pieces for your collection.

 Saturday should be great, as well, since many dealers don't put all the good stuff out Friday, due to being out walking the floor. Many might not even bother setting up until Saturday morning. There will be a ton of stuff available no matter when you arrive.

 Just to clarify, I'm not an FOHBC officer; I'm just a member, so this is not an official statement. These are just my observations and a little info gleaned from having posed the same question recently to the FOHBC Board.

 See you there!

 Dwayne Anthony


----------



## carobran (Jul 24, 2012)

$70 for early admission? Thats ridiculous!

  If early admission is $70 and thats less than the cost of a table,how much are tables?


----------



## grizz44 (Jul 24, 2012)

$85.00 I think!


----------



## probe buster (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, $85 for first table, $70 each additional, with $10 discount for FOHBC members. Tables were sold out long ago.

 In comparison, the annual Las Vegas Bottle Show charges $95 per table and they sell out every year.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 25, 2012)

If anyone wants to get together Saturday for a group shot of ABN members, PM me your cell number. I'm thinking a good place to take it would be at Ron's (ktbi) display table. []  ~Mike


----------



## ktbi (Jul 25, 2012)

Mike, my number is on the way.  I will be around all day, so pick a time convenient for you. Are you staying overnight?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 26, 2012)

No discount offered to FOHBC members. I paid full freight and it didn't bother me a bit. Happy to send some few extra bucks where it is needed.


----------



## lpellegrini (Jul 27, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/46473413


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 29, 2012)

All I can say is Wow! Wow! Wow! What a show. My first ever bottle show and I walked for what seemed like miles over the 2 days that I went, and still didn't see everything. []  ~Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> If anyone wants to get together Saturday for a group shot of ABN members, PM me your cell number. I'm thinking a good place to take it would be at Ron's (ktbi) display table. []  ~Mike


 

 I guess  that never happened huh?


----------



## westernbittersnut (Aug 5, 2012)

I was there the full 3 days and don't recall seeing any type of group shot, of course I don't know very many forum members. The venue was terrific, a beautiful large room, carpeted, with nice linnens for the display tables, several large round tables for people to sit and chat with other collectors when ever you wanted. Great table layout with plenty of room for manuvering around behind dealers tables or even walking down the aisles. I spent close to the 30K that I brought with me and could have spent 3 times that easily. As a western bitters collector, it was bottle nirvana! Bottles for sale that I saw included 3 amber/aqua Dr. Wonser's U.S.A. Indian Root Bitters, 2 California Wine Bitters M.Keller Los Angeles in blue-green and olive-yellow, 3 Rosenbaums Bitters N.B. Jacobs & Co San Francisco in amber and green colors, 2 small lettered Dr. Renz's Herb Bitters in green and amber, plus 3 large lettered Renz's in yellow-green and dark amber. A Chalmer's Catawba Wine Bitters Spruance, Stanley Proprietors, 2 Catawba Wine Bitters in dark green and medium amber, a Mohica Bitters Roth & Co, a Grand Prize Bitters, Bennet's Wild Cherry Bitters Chenery, Souther & Co San Francisco, 3 Lacour's Sarsapariphere Bitters in amber and green, Mack's Sarsaparilla Bitters, 3 Wormser Bros San Francisco barrels. I watched a lot of money changing hands throughout the show all 3 days, plus all the hotel room dealings going on at night as well. It was a show not to have missed.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No Rick, it never happened. The only person I ever heard back from was Ron (ktbi). I got to meet him, but we never got our pic taken. [] It was a great show. Can't wait until next year. []   ~Mike


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 17, 2012)

Warren,

 What all was you able to add to your collection?

 ~Tim


----------



## westernbittersnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Tim,

   I purchased a light yellow-green variant 1 Lacour's Sarsapariphere Bitters from a bitters collector that had a sales table at the Expo.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 17, 2012)

That would be an incredible find. Congrats Warren! I've always thought those are fantastic looking bitters. I've only seen one in person and it was a medium amber a friend had one time.

 ~Tim


----------

